# Fluval G6 pipe size reduction



## Deano3 (30 Mar 2014)

Hi all I recently purchased a fluval G6 and seems excellent but setting up tank soon so ordering all bits and bobs only thing is it is for a ADA 60p and don't want large 17mm lily pipes on tanks as will looks huge so want Nano ones, I currently have Nano gush lily pipe inlet and waiting for outlet to arrive into aquarium plant food so a few questions

1.i am sure George reduced from 17mm to 13mm but does anyone have any info on this ? emailed George but waiting for response

2.would doing this reduce the flow much or damage the filter ?

3.it has 3 trays full of G6 biological nodes you think should just leave them or change with eheim media balls and tubes?

4.is the right hand cartridge fill of small balls the biological cartridge and is it worth using ?

Thanks dean


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (30 Mar 2014)

If you intend to reduce the glassware dean, your gonna knock hell out of the flow of the filter. Maybe by upto half! 
Get 17mm ones.


----------



## Dan Wiggett (30 Mar 2014)

Deano3 said:


> Hi all I recently purchased a fluval G6 and seems excellent but setting up tank soon so ordering all bits and bobs only thing is it is for a ADA 60p and don't want large 17mm lily pipes on tanks as will looks huge so want Nano ones, I currently have Nano gush lily pipe inlet and waiting for outlet to arrive into aquarium plant food so a few questions
> 
> 1.i am sure George reduced from 17mm to 13mm but does anyone have any info on this ? emailed George but waiting for response
> 
> ...


1.Its a 12mm-16mm reducer. Eheim produce them.

2.It'll certainly reduce the flow but shouldn't cause damage long term.

3.I'd stick with the G6 media however only use 60-70% of it to keep flow rate high. (Loads of biological filtration not needed in planted tanks due to low stock)

4.The right hand side is for chemical filtration. You could use carbon, or some other water polishing method. From memory George used Purigen in his.

Dan


----------



## Deano3 (30 Mar 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> If you intend to reduce the glassware dean, your gonna knock hell out of the flow of the filter. Maybe by upto half!
> Get 17mm ones.



that's wat i was worried about well going to have to buy some clear tubing as the silver fluval pipes are ugly and going to have to order a 17mm heater and lily pipes  is there anu small 17mm lily pipes you know of what wont look HUGE ?

thanks dean


----------



## Dan Wiggett (30 Mar 2014)

Deano3 said:


> that's wat i was worried about well going to have to buy some clear tubing as the silver fluval pipes are ugly and going to have to order a 17mm heater and lily pipes  is there anu small 17mm lily pipes you know of what wont look HUGE ?
> 
> thanks dean


I have 13mm lily pipes on my G3 without any problems, of course the G6 is more powerful though...


----------



## Deano3 (30 Mar 2014)

sorry Dan urs just popped up thanks for that info what exactly is purigen used for then ? and I meant chemical on the right don't know why said biological  and will keep the g6 nodes the pre filter is amazing ran for few hours yesterday on empty tank and caught some crap in it already on empty tank lol

so do you have reduction or is the G3 13mm ?


----------



## Dan Wiggett (30 Mar 2014)

Deano3 said:


> sorry Dan urs just popped up thanks for that info what exactly is purigen used for then ? and I meant chemical on the right don't know why said biological  and will keep the g6 nodes the pre filter is amazing ran for few hours yesterday on empty tank and caught some crap in it already on empty tank lol
> 
> so do you have reduction or is the G3 13mm ?


Haha, don't worry, I knew what you meant 

Purigen is a water-clearer. Should make your tank look like there is no water in it!

I agree, great filters, I wouldn't use the fine 75micron pre-filter on it, they get clogged up within a few days so pretty useless.

I use reducers on mine, the G3 also takes 16mm pipe like the G6.


----------



## Deano3 (30 Mar 2014)

on the screen how high up does the triangle go (the flow) also just thourghly looked over and found a very small crack to the right of the screen so going to ask for partial re-fund ran for hours yesterday and didn't leak but right beside screen so guess water doesn't go there but still not happy even thought pretty much unnoticeable

and if you know any small 17mm lily pipes please let me know thanks (if use 17mm will have to squeeze pipes very slightly to get through holes on cabinet as not large enough and now drilling again etc)


----------



## Dan Wiggett (30 Mar 2014)

Deano3 said:


> on the screen how high up does the triangle go (the flow) also just thourghly looked over and found a very small crack to the right of the screen so going to ask for partial re-fund ran for hours yesterday and didn't leak but right beside screen so guess water doesn't go there but still not happy even thought pretty much unnoticeable
> 
> and if you know any small 17mm lily pipes please let me know thanks (if use 17mm will have to squeeze pipes very slightly to get through holes on cabinet as not large enough and now drilling again etc)


All the way mate, shame about the little crack though buddy.

I'm sure there are some 17mm lily pipes at are small but can't remember the brand name off the top of my head...


----------



## Alastair (30 Mar 2014)

Long term though reducing the inlet size so much will inevitably damage the motor as its restricting what the pumps trying to pull in. Restricting the outlet isnt that bad from personal experience and that of others but id not reduce the inlet longterm


----------



## Deano3 (30 Mar 2014)

anyone else know a small lily pipe 17mm that wouldn't look too large in 60cm


----------



## Dan Wiggett (31 Mar 2014)

Alastair said:


> Long term though reducing the inlet size so much will inevitably damage the motor as its restricting what the pumps trying to pull in. Restricting the outlet isnt that bad from personal experience and that of others but id not reduce the inlet longterm


It makes sense what you say however with my G3 I have no issue, the glass lily pipe inlet lets in plenty of water. If enough wasn't getting in i'd have noise issues and reduced flow, it is neither. However on a G6 where the turnover is 30% greater than the G3 I couldn't say whether that would be an issue or not?


----------



## Deano3 (31 Mar 2014)

Here is small crack showed my lass and she couldn't spot it its tiny and cannot image water just under LCD display so should be ok ? You think will be fine didn't see a leak when checked the other day and asked seller for a partial refund and only 4 month 5 month old as have receipt




Cannot see there but with flash you can









Doesn't seem like water goes up there what you think
Dean


----------



## Dan Wiggett (31 Mar 2014)

I don't think it'll be too bad, as long as LCD is ok, buttons work etc. The filter has two casings so it's pretty hard for it to leak


----------



## Deano3 (31 Mar 2014)

cheers mate lcd is fine and didn't notice leak like I say barley noticeable and didn't notice leak when tested so should be fine thanks mate, also anyone know any small 17mm lily pipes ?


----------

